# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene vragen over zorginstellingen >  Kweken "huid" voor onderzoek - Artikel

## Luuss0404

*ZonMw-Parel voor huidkweek als alternatief voor dierproeven*

De parel is uitgereikt aan het onderzoekslaboratorium Huidziekten van het Leids Universitair Medisch Centrum (LUMC) voor het succesvol kweken van menselijke huid buiten het lichaam.
Dankzij dit parelproject kan het testen van de veiligheid van geneesmiddelen, cosmetica en chemische stoffen plaatsvinden op gekweekte huid in plaats van op proefdieren. Dergelijke testen vormen voor de dieren vaak een zware belasting. De gekweekte huid is wetenschappelijk zelfs beter dan dierproeven, omdat de menselijke huid anders is dan de huid van dieren. De huidkweek biedt daarnaast vele mogelijkheden voor onderzoek naar huidkanker, onder meer bij transplantatiepatiënten. Het onderzoek werd ten dele gesubsidieerd vanuit het ZonMw-programma Dierproeven Begrensd.
Voor het ontwikkelen van het huidmodel is levende menselijke huid nodig. Het LUMC is hiervoor afhankelijk van huid die overblijft na een buikwandcorrectie of bijvoorbeeld een dijbeenlift. Deze huid is niet altijd voorhanden dus riep vereniging Proefdiervrij de hulp in van cosmetisch arts Robert Schoemacher. Proefdiervrij maakte een samenwerking tussen het LUMC en Schoemacher mogelijk. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------
*Overtollige kilos redden duizenden proefdieren*

Het Leids Universitair Medisch Centrum (LUMC) heeft een huidmodel ontwikkeld dat alleen al in Nederland duizenden proefdieren kan vervangen. Het model kan ingezet worden voor allerlei testen zoals irritatietesten en onderzoek naar huidkanker.
Voor het ontwikkelen van het huidmodel is levende menselijke huid nodig. Dr. Abdoelwaheb El Ghalbzouri, celbioloog bij het LUMC, is hiervoor afhankelijk van huid die overblijft na een buikwandcorrectie of bijvoorbeeld een dijbeenlift. Deze huid is niet altijd voorhanden dus riep vereniging Proefdiervrij de hulp in van cosmetisch arts Robert Schoemacher. Proefdiervrij maakte een samenwerking tussen het LUMC en Schoemacher mogelijk. De huid wordt, na goedkeuring van de patiënt, per koerier overgebracht naar het LUMC. Schoemacher: Nu wordt duizenden proefdieren het leven gered met huid die voorheen werd vernietigd.
Het huidmodel heeft vele toepassingsmogelijkheden, zo kan het gebruikt worden voor onderzoek naar wondgenezing, huidveroudering en huidkanker. Ook voor littekenvorming, de werking van zonnebrandcrèmes en het testen van stoffen voor de cosmetische-, chemische-, farmaceutische- en voedingsindustrie. Het huidmodel lijkt perfect op de menselijke huid, dit in tegenstelling tot de huid van varkens, konijnen en muizen. Tevens is het goedkoper dan proefdieronderzoek aldus El Ghalbzouri. 
-------------------------------------------------------------
Bron: Vereniging Proefdiervrij (http://vereniging.proefdiervrij.nl)

----------


## Tess71

Fijn Luuss dat er ook een keer positieve dingen vermeld worden naast al het dierenleed!
Geweldig zo kan het ook! hoera voor de dieren!!!!!!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Ja idd positief dat ze hier geen dieren meer voor hoeven te gebruiken! 
Nu hopen dat ze inderdaad sneller (betere) oplossingen/oorzaken/middelen ontdekken mbt huidkwalen!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Hier nog een hoera voor de dieren!!
Ik hoop mee voor snellere en betere oplossingen/oorzaken/middelen mbt huidkwalen!
Dank voor het delen van deze informatie; toppie!

Xx Ag

----------

